# Post TV show Sadness and idk who to turn too



## mabu1995 (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't really know where to write this so I hope it's in the right area. 

I just finished watching all 9 seasons of The Big Bang Theory in the span of 2 months which is almost like 6 episodes a day and I am very sad and empty that it's over and i don't know how to cope due to being so attached to the characters then seeing them everyday to all of a sudden not seeing them anymore.

Two days ago my dog passed away and I don't know if I'm clinging to the show more due to some underlying problem with that?

I also want to be an actor all of a sudden but im almost 100% sure its only because I dont want to move on or something of that nature 

Please let me know your thoughts....Thanks

P.S Ive heard you can rewatch them but i just finished them so its too soon and dont find the repeated ones as interesting at the moment.


----------

